
Ask HN: What would make your life better? - curryMyLambda
I&#x27;ve got a little time after work that I&#x27;d like to pool into helping folks on HN (as it&#x27;s done for me on multiple occasions on throwaway accounts). What would you folks would love to have in your life?
======
shermanyo
I have issues trying to learn some specific part of a system, or new API when
I already have some knowledge in the area.

I find most guides are aimed at beginners following an example, and aren't
always the best resource to get through an issue when I'm stuck on one detail.

The alternatives are browsing the actual documentation, which can be hard to
navigate when you are still learning.

The last option is to ask questions on coding forums, which is where I have
had the most success. The main problem is the asyncronous nature of
clarifications or follow up questions.

I'd love an app or site where I can post a question to a forum, with a link to
a realtime chat session I can monitor for the next few hours and interact with
people interested in the topic / question.

I've had a few great experiences on irc channels where a string of questions
would turn into a tech talk by someone who understood things in detail. Or
someone bored found my problem interesting enough to walk me through step by
step until things clicked.

Maybe your site/app could give users a URL to paste into their posts, similar
to people linking pastebin examples. It should handle the creation / removal
of rooms and possibly archiving in case people want to save a transcript for
reference.

If it focused on doing one thing well, I'd use it. I probably wouldn't switch
to a new 'general' forum just for the feature though, unless it had a large
community to go with it. (stackoverflow network for example)

Whatever you do, good luck and thanks for taking the time to give back.

------
irremediable
Rental search that makes it easy to find a pet-friendly place. I live in
London, UK, and although we have a few good property search engines (Nestoria,
Zoopla, etc), none of them have a simple way to sort between pet-friendly and
not.

~~~
samblr
I feel days of these rental portals are numbered - tech behind these are pre-
Facebook days and they serve few million static pics!

~~~
J-dawg
What do you think they'll be replaced by?

------
emilburzo
A remote job with good work/life balance.

------
shoo
a magical aura that forced participants in society to internalise negative
externalities when making decisions

------
mod
* A nice kitchen set. Probably the anodized aluminum or something. Non-stick, all the required sizes, but no extras (I hate storing extra stuff in the kitchen), matching. Handles attached well.

* The ability to sharpen things to "scary sharp." Mostly hand tools like chisels and planes.

* A stack of hardwood.

* A riding lawnmower. You try mowing ~2 hilly acres with a push mower (not even self-propelled!)

* Time to complete some programming courses or books. I'm becoming numb to programming; my work isn't very interesting, and so none of the programming I do is particularly exciting. The courses would give me some ideas to apply to my work, at least.

------
iDemonix
More money.

~~~
personlurking
The other day here I saw an Ask HN about how to enter the "$300K club". While
I have a low cost of living abroad ($600/mo total), I'd be super happy to
enter the $1K/mo club, and over the moon if I could get it up to $2K. For
that, I'd need a better understanding of my skill set as well as how to
develop a better one.

~~~
iDemonix
Yeah I saw that post, it was quite depressing. I'm a techie that has no
interests in management, and where I live rent is £950+/mo (around $1300)
without bills/council tax etc.

There's nothing quite like slaving away all day, completing on-call shifts and
doing work on the weekends now and then, and being able to save barely any
money towards buying a house instead of renting (as renting is a mug's game in
the south of the UK).

------
sharpteeth
Being dead.

------
rman4040
I like speeding time reading Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth, the God
word.

------
jurgenwerk
friends

------
_RPM
Passing this Amazon interview.

------
chrisked
shorter winters.

~~~
emilburzo
Where do you live?

We haven't had a decent winter for a few years now.

~~~
chrisked
My former comment was related to Boston,MA.

------
cm2012
infinite power

------
bigiain
Something like Uber, but for stabbing annoying people who won't stop bugging
you with lame startup ideas in the face!

;-)

~~~
toast0
Fist over IP.

